# What Is Crystal Grain?



## benny_bjc (30/3/08)

Hi,

Just wondering what is crystal grain in beer brewing?

thanks


----------



## warra48 (30/3/08)

Courtesy of one of our sponsors CraftBrewer:

_Crystal or Caramel malts have a distinctive toffee flavour, which becomes more intense as colour is increased, and at the higher end of the colour range burnt or roasted malt flavours may begin to appear. Traditionally in the UK, Crystal malt of colour 70 -80 ASBC has been used at about 5% of the grist to give the characteristic colour and flavour of UK Bitters and Pale Ales. Adjustment of the amount and/or colour of the Crystal malt may brew some very distinctive beers, but this may require some careful experimentation. Crystal malts have been used in the brewing of Lager beers, but considerable care is required to ensure that whilst a distinctive flavour is achieved, the crystal flavour and colour does not become too dominant. In all beers they can help prevent the formation of oxidised (cardboard) flavours._ 

Crystal Malts can be steeped, rather than mashed.


----------



## SJW (30/3/08)

Nice one Wazza, There is only one crystal IMO, and thats English! Why would u bother with JW when for about 50c a brew extra you can enjoy all the good thing about an great English Crystal. Heads and shoulders above anything else, IMO of course.

Steve


----------



## Batz (30/3/08)

SJW said:


> Nice one Wazza, There is only one crystal IMO, and thats English! Why would u bother with JW when for about 50c a brew extra you can enjoy all the good thing about an great English Crystal. Heads and shoulders above anything else, IMO of course.
> 
> Steve








Batz :lol:


----------

